

Unexplained red flashes on the moon's surface - tjic
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transient_lunar_phenomenon

======
jay_kyburz
Ok seriously, now I know we are becoming reddit.

------
websevenpointoh
its just the mooninites taking pictures

